# Lavant Culvert, Chichester, Sept 14



## Chopper (Sep 22, 2014)

I can't find much information on these tunnels unfortunately, except a suggestion that they were built in the 1800s. The river is a winterbourne, so it is dry through the summer months and available to explore.

This was my first underground explore, also my first solo explore. Thoroughly enjoyed myself, but the sound of approaching footsteps had me hurrying to get out...They weren't echoing footsteps either, as I wasn't moving at the time




































































Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks alright that does,
thanks for sharing


----------



## King Al (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice one Chopper, like that valve thing in pic 4


----------



## zender126 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice one!

I had a look at a section of this last year but there was too much water and it looked very fast flowing so couldnt go in. Looks nice n dry now though


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice victorian brickwork,its amazing how far sound travels when your underground like this.Looked like a great explore thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like a lovely walk in the summer months! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 26, 2014)

that's my kinda drain...no water

thanx for showing us around!


----------

